# Info on re-location and jobs



## pinkietips (Feb 2, 2012)

looking to re-locate from uk to nz with my family,lam a self employed electrician and have 28 yrs experience.We have done the online process with immigration and passed that stage,now have been told l need a job offer for the process to go to the next stage.My wife has a job offer,shes a qualified nail technician and has been for 10 yrs.Ive applied for a couple of jobs so far,but l see you have to be NZ registered,what l want to know is can you get registered once youve been accepted for your permanant residencey.( LOOKING FOR WORK AS AN ELECTRICIAN)


----------

